# How to handle a fountain pen....



## MatthewZS (Oct 20, 2010)

Having just made a daily carrier fountain pen for myself, and being unable to find any info........  I don't wear shirts with pockets, but for some reason the idea of just plopping a FP into an empty pants pocket seems .... dunno... wrong somehow.  I know it won't physically damage the pen.... might make the ink shake out some......  Am I missing something or is this ok in everyone's opinion?  Thanks.

P.S. - Other than making sure it doesn't get scratched up against my keys or something.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 20, 2010)

Where there is a will, there is a way! I have lugged this pen around for close to two years now........ in my pants pocket ......... just about every time I leave the house.

These leatherette cases are cheap and readily available. While designed for two thinner pens, they work just fine for one larger pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 20, 2010)

Damn that Gerorge must have looked in my pants pocket!!!!:wink: I've been doing the same.


----------

